# Dry Taned Capes?



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i get all my tanned capes done dry.

i put a handfull of salt in a 5gallon water in the sink, let it soak for halfhour- an hr, then squeeze out or spin dry, then air tight in a plastic bag, place in refrigerator or just on your floor overnight, next morning freeze, thaw out when ready to use.

(each tannery has its own method of rehydrating, ask the buyer who tanned it and if they have their method... OR my method abover might work for all.. im not quite sure. I used my method for dry tanned stuff i bought and have not had a problem yet..)


----------



## Thingypro3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I mount all mine dry! I use borax


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Thingypro3 said:


> I mount all mine dry! I use borax


That's not quite the same thing. :wink:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

JerseyJays said:


> i get all my tanned capes done dry.
> 
> i put a handfull of salt in a 5gallon water in the sink, let it soak for halfhour- an hr, then squeeze out or spin dry, then air tight in a plastic bag, place in refrigerator or just on your floor overnight, next morning freeze, thaw out when ready to use.
> 
> (each tannery has its own method of rehydrating, ask the buyer who tanned it and if they have their method... OR my method abover might work for all.. im not quite sure. I used my method for dry tanned stuff i bought and have not had a problem yet..)


x 2 he said everything .


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I would want to know when it was tanned, and if it has been more than a year I would ask the seller to hydrate the skin to be sure it doesn't fall apart or turn rubbery.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, alot of good information!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i use the wildlife gallery.. and they dry tan my stuff. when i called to ask about their shelf life on their synthetic tan, I told them they tanned a fox for me a few yrs ago and they siad it should be fine 3,4,5+ years... IF NOT, they said i can send it back and they can RETAN it for me.. i never knew they could do that.. 

so if its old, and you can get it cheap enough, maybe just have it retanned... they said they can do it to anyones tanning job, and will send it back as a rush order with no charge for retanned things..

it would have been best if i received it , rehydrated it, and froze it.. but for now its a wall hanger because i have no time to mount........


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Get all my capes dry tanned as well. I put a small amount of salt & downy in the water and soak usually over night. The downy just gives it a nice clen smell!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I wouldn't soak it overnight. You run the risk of water logging the skin. Just leave it in for an hour or two, let drip drain, then sweat it in a plastic bag for 12 - 36 hours.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

usually ring out or run thru an old washer on spin cycle to get the water out!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Ditto on knowing how long it has been dry tanned, acid rot is not reversible. Dry tans that are kept in the freezer will keep indefinately just like a wet tan, when wrapped properly.


----------



## TrickEm (Feb 19, 2012)

there is nothing easy about mounting a deer dry are tanned it takes a lot of hands on time and then a hole lots more hands on time to be good at it is this your first time at mounting a deer


----------

